# My 12 month old DS is waking EVERY HOUR!!! I need HELP!!!



## MamaKoala (Oct 20, 2002)

Hi
my lovely 12 month old is waking every hour or so from 9-midnite, and then again every 2 or 3 hours from midnight to 8 am. I know it is related to the fact that from 9-12 he sleeps in his crib, and then from 12 onwards, he is in our bed (so he wakes less then).

But with him waking every hour (and even every 2-3 hours), my DH and I are really unable to have an evening together, and besides, my son wakens in the morning unhappy and groggy because he has woken up so many times in the night. I really want to figure out a way to help him get sleep and me stay sane. I tried putting him back in the sling (hello back pain!) from 9-12 but he hates it.

does anyone have any suggestions?????


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Firstly, I can relate to your frustration, as we go through periods like what you're describing with my now 13mo old. How do you put your baby to sleep (i.e. nurse to sleep, CIO?). I think for us, one thing that has helped is I don't nurse dd if it's only been an hour or so..... I'll cuddle or daddy will cuddle, but at this age, honestly she's addicted to the booby enough that she donsn't need it that much, LOL.

What about a white noise machine? We have one & it definatly blocks out noises that may wake dd.

Also, do you go in the minute he wakes up... or do you give him a minute to soothe himself? I find that dd will often cry out every 45min-1hr, but many times she'll just roll over & go back to sleep (she sleeps in our bed, which is on the floor for safety).

There is also a method of getting co-sleeping babies to nurse/wake less during the night... I think it's Dr. Gordon, and basically you nurse as much as he wants until 12, then the first few days between 12-7am, you take him off the breast while awake, then after that i think you cuddle, then you turn your back to them.. or something like that, :LOL I can't remember exactly, but maybe someone else can give you more info. The goal is to get them sleeping a solid 7hrs straight w/out the major CIO issues.

I'm probably not that helpful, but wanted to throw a few ideas out there & offer my sympathy








Amy


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

His site is www.drjaygordon.com if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

My 7 month old DD is also waking up every hour, pretty much consistently all through the night. I'm thinking about moving her to a crib instead of the family bed.

I don't have any advice for you, I just wnated to let you know that there is another sleep-deprived mama out there who feels your pain.

Good luck.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Hylands Herbal Calms is what my mw recomends when my girls have ever gotten into a rut like that.

A few nights of using it and they are back to their old sleep routine.

I find the tablets at my local health food store.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi MamaKoala:

Like Mocha09, I just wanted to say I know what you mean. Our ds started sleeping through the night at three months, but stopped at five months. Now he wakes every hour at least needing to be comforted and wanting to nurse.

I think it might have something to do with either: 1. starting day care, or 2. the viruses he has caught from just starting to be exposed to them at day care are making him uncomfortable and waking him up (the congestion, etc.). Seems like I've read something here before about infants in day care starting to reverse night/day so they can be with mom and dad. maybe it's something like that.

has your dd ever slept through the night? if so, has anything changed?

anyway, hugs. we're in the same, tired, tired boat.










tug


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

Do you know what the ingredients are in the tablets? I already have some colic tablets and some soothing tablets, that contain mainly chamomile. I think I will give them a try.

As to if my dd ever slept through the night, she has two or three times, when she was very very tired after an active day with not many naps.

Last night she wouldn't go to sleep until 2 hours past her bedtime, and I don't know why. Our routine hasn't changed much. Perhaps this is related to growth/teething?

I do know that changes in routine that cause stress during the day make babies more apt to wake and need comforting at night. It's a tough situation. I know that at some point she'll learn how to sleep on her own, but that is a long way away. I suppose this is just another lessen in patience.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

ds slept through the night last night for the first time in a month. Yeah!

i'm not sure if it had anything to do with what we did, but here's what we did:

fed him a lot of solid (green beans and tomatoes of all things) in the late afternoon/early evening (i had read that they will not need to eat at night if they eat a lot in the afternoon, rather than just before bed), then almost continuous bm (both from bottle and breast) until bedtime at 8:30 or 9 ish. A fairly warm room, 74 F. He woke up and made some noise twice but did not get into the wailing so we left him alone and he fell back asleep. i also put a stuffed bunny with a little tinkly bell inside it in the crib with him and he did hug and shake that about a bit during the night, so maybe it comforted him?

anyway, not sure if this is a "what worked for us" post or just a little celebration or maybe a little of both. good luck mama koala!!

tug


----------

